# I've seen yours. These are mine.



## Bram (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey TPF,

I've seen some really cool macro photo's on here and I thought to myself hey, I don't have a macro lens. What the hey, I just used my kit lens to take these but with a crop I thought they look pretty sick. 
Tell me what you think. C&C welcome.

PS. I know that in some of the photo's you can see the markings of the brand of dish I used.. I failed there please forgive me. 

1.






2.





3.





4.






That's it for now I'll be uploading more on either request or whenever I have more time.

C&C welcome thank you for looking.


----------



## Bram (Sep 9, 2010)

54 views and no comments or critique? Are they really that bad?


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Sep 9, 2010)

don't take it the wrong way, unless you really ask for comments most people just look at your stuff. they are  good technically but water drops are really posted here all the time, anyways what is on the bottom making that texture, is it carpet?


----------



## kundalini (Sep 9, 2010)

They're good practice shots. Your demise is your background. 

Give up the ghost. What was your setup. We can see your gear list, but that doesn't mean you can't capture some good shots. TBH, you don't need a great deal over what you already have. Just some tweaks.


----------



## oldmacman (Sep 9, 2010)

Great start. I especially like number 4. As Kundalini points out, put some colour in the shots and you will see how the water refracts the light all over the place. I had posted a while back that one of my students used a Lays chip back for yellow and green in the OOF area and the water drop refracted the word "salt" so that it was readable in the drip. Not what she wanted, but kinda cool anyway. I would try levelling out the camera a bit more so you're not looking into the bottom of your bowl. It's not too easy to get the whole crown in focus and still maintain OOF for the background.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 9, 2010)

oldmacman hit on an important point as far as I'm concerned.  PoV.  Most drops are at what you have.  Dropping down to water level opens up a new / different perspective.

As far as background material, keep some distance from your focal point.  This helps blend the colors much better IMO.  Here's one of my first setups.  The point is distance only, not gear.





​One of the results....​



​By allowing some distance of the background media and dropping you PoV, you get a completely different image.

Just my 2¢.​


----------



## Don Kondra (Sep 9, 2010)

Love that T-shirt 

Cheers, Don


----------

